# Vacuum tumbling jerky?



## johnnyb54 (Oct 24, 2019)

I recently saw a video from Walton’s Inc. about vacuum tumbling jerky. The reason for using this method according to them was 1) decrease marinating time and 2) to get the more flavor from the surface into the jerky. Has anyone tried this or have any suggestion. TIA


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

I got a Vac Tumbler from Todd at A-MAZE-N Products. It was inexpensive and works great. We use it all the time to Quick Marinate Meat. 30 to 60 minutes gives the same flavor as soaking overnight...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't have one of those. But, what I've been doing to quick marinate meats is to put it in a 1/2 gallon or gallon mason jar. And vacuum seal. Then just give it a shake once in awhile.


----------



## mds51 (Oct 24, 2019)

I also have a Vacuum Tumbler from Todd at the AMAZEN Company. I use it mainly for Jerky and find that not only does it marinate the meat much faster it also tenderizes the tougher cuts that I use because of the two plastic blades inside the container. They are not really blades but angled plastic strips probably designed to help agitate the meat while it is tumbling. The marinate penetrates very quickly due to the vacuum and the tumbling motion.
mds51


----------



## johnnyb54 (Oct 24, 2019)

mds51 said:


> I also have a Vacuum Tumbler from Todd at the AMAZEN Company. I use it mainly for Jerky and find that not only does it marinate the meat much faster it also tenderizes the tougher cuts that I use because of the two plastic blades inside the container. They are not really blades but angled plastic strips probably designed to help agitate the meat while it is tumbling. The marinate penetrates very quickly due to the vacuum and the tumbling motion.
> mds51



I didn’t see the tumbler on Todd’s site. Does he still sale them?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

Give Todd a call. Mine is a couple years old. At the time he had a couple hundred. They may be sold out by now...JJ

This is similar...


----------



## mds51 (Oct 24, 2019)

I am not sure. Last time I talked to his wife Rhonda I think she said they only had the canisters. I would call and ask her if they have a few left over. You will not find a nicer person to work with than Rhonda. If not they are available online at reasonable pricing.
mds51


----------



## johnnyb54 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks to all for the replies!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

I Vacuum tumble all the jerky I make. Works great. I leave it under pressure and let it sit overnight though prior to smoking it. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-we-want-more-thai-jerky.244802/#post_1549605


----------

